# Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold and Downpipe Packages**



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Details:*
Designed with the serious enthusiast in mind AFI and BSH have once again collaborated to bring you this all new tubular manifold for your 1.8T chassis vehicle.

Developed and manufactured in house with no expense spared this manifold is the part to take your project to the next level. Features include CNC'd flanges, high strength back purged stainless steel tubing, an application specific collector, and the knowledge that your manifold was made by one of the most highly regarded turbo shops in the industry.


This manifold and its available downpipe/dumptube kit are set up to fit front wheel drive and all wheel drive cars.


In the Vband configuration it will fit the following turbo's:
GT28RS
GT2871R
GT3071R
GT3076R
GT3082R
GT3582R
In T3 4 bolt flange configuration (Front wheel drive only!) it will fit any turbo with a T3 flange. All of our downpipes are Vbanded on the turbine outlet side so make sure to order your turbo accordingly! 
*Delivery:*
Manifolds are made to order. Our typical lead time is 2-3 weeks. 
*Intro Sale:*
What good is an exciting new product if there is no sweet deal to help get them in the hands of customers? These manifolds will carry a normal price of $1029.99 but during its first month of availability can be had for $929.99 with free shipping! You can also choose to add our downpipe/dumptube package which will normally be $569.99 for only $489.99!! 
*Purchase:*
To purchase this product you can click the link *AFI/BSH Tubular Top Mount Manifold* and you will be directed to our secure web page. We accept several payment methods: Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, and Paypal through our website.
*Contact*
[email protected]
602-606-7973
http://www.bshspeedshop.com
Thanks!
-BSH


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

A couple more pictures:


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

To the top!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

sigh quite tempting ....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

Some more pics from my office :smile:


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

ordered


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (chaugner)*

Any pics of the downpipe?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

Off the car or on the car? There is one showing its fitment with the drive shaft above. Let me know what you need


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Off the car or on the car? There is one showing its fitment with the drive shaft above. Let me know what you need









Off - want to see where the flex joint is and do you use the OEM hanger next to the steering rack?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

that is a beautiful peice of work. Congrats


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (Krissrock)*

Any intro price for your BT kit as you are offering introductory prices for your manifold and down pipe combination? Interested in purchasing for my 02 225Q. Let me know.
-Adam


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (liloldbie)*

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

For all those planning on going to wuste, this kit will be on my car for you guys to see. I will also be posting up some dyno numbers soon as well as driving impressions. and more pics of the kit. but seeing the mani and turbo today was kinda distracting when i was talking to phil, looked so good.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_For all those planning on going to wuste, this kit will be on my car for you guys to see. I will also be posting up some dyno numbers soon as well as driving impressions. and more pics of the kit. but seeing the mani and turbo today was kinda distracting when i was talking to phil, looked so good. 

Post some pics!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Will do when I get it back


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

Recirculated downpipes are now fixtured.








Oil and coolant lines will be done today. Might even make a TIP, who knows?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Recirculated downpipes are now fixtured.








Oil and coolant lines will be done today. Might even make a TIP, who knows?

























Interesting that you put a flex joint on the wastegate dump but not the downpipe itself. In my experience with 3" downpipes on the TT - the clearance is VERY tight and with engine motion - some people have had issues with other downpipes hitting the steering rack. The best option IMO would be to have a flex joint similar to the stock location and also to utilize the stock hanger that is attached to the subframe. If designed correctly - this would result in no problems with the pipe hitting the steering rack.
Also - sometime in 01 the deleted the midpoint hanger on the car. If the front hanger isn't use - the entire exhaust is held on by the two hangers next to the muffler at the rear of the car. The midpoint hanger can be added - but not everyone has one.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

We looked at this from not only a production standpoint, but also from the position where a person is going to have to install this. What these pictures dont show is the flex section which connects to the Vband shown. Using this layout makes its super simple to install the downpipe around the drive shaft. 
There is a bracket we make that will bolt to an existing location on the car and provide an exhaust hanger point as the stock one will no longer be the proper position to utilize.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_We looked at this from not only a production standpoint, but also from the position where a person is going to have to install this. What these pictures dont show is the flex section which connects to the Vband shown. Using this layout makes its super simple to install the downpipe around the drive shaft. 
There is a bracket we make that will bolt to an existing location on the car and provide an exhaust hanger point as the stock one will no longer be the proper position to utilize. 

I'll wait to see the whole thing - it's hard to visualize where the Vband is relative to the steering rack.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

We had a brilliant plan to make this work and when we got done with it, we realized we made this WAY to complicated. So, back to drawing board we went and brought about this new much simpler rendition







This design allows for simple installation on both FWD and AWD cars, allows for use of the factory exhaust hanger on the AWD vehicles, and allowed us to simplify production. Everyone wins!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_We had a brilliant plan to make this work and when we got done with it, we realized we made this WAY to complicated. So, back to drawing board we went and brought about this new much simpler rendition







This design allows for simple installation on both FWD and AWD cars, allows for use of the factory exhaust hanger on the AWD vehicles, and allowed us to simplify production. Everyone wins!









Ok - that looks great. Good job.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

any chance you can make the EWG tube remove-able, for those of us who want to go atmospheric Dump tube some times(great throttle response and a wonderful sound), and quiet (downpipe internal pumped) other times?

Looks great and nice welds


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (jason bouchard)*

At this time I dont see it being an option. Sorry!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_At this time I dont see it being an option. Sorry! 

One last thing - I noticed that the primary 02 sensor location is below the wastegate dump - on the OEM DP it's right on the top at the bend. Any issue with wastegate dump and exhaust stream with the 02? IIRC - the wiring harness to the 02 is pretty short in that location. You might have trouble with the wiring harness reaching that location.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

Big thing to keep in mind is that this is a top mount turbo setup compared to the OEM bottom mount so you will need to shift everything up in your minds eye








As for the wastegate recirc, it's no different than an internally gated setup in that regard. That said, it is a desirable trait as all exhaust gasses create the actual AFR so if your going to do it, might as well do it right.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Big thing to keep in mind is that this is a top mount turbo setup compared to the OEM bottom mount so you will need to shift everything up in your minds eye








As for the wastegate recirc, it's no different than an internally gated setup in that regard. That said, it is a desirable trait as all exhaust gasses create the actual AFR so if your going to do it, might as well do it right. 

Good points - forgot the turbo is a lot higher and that that the oem wastegate is internal.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*

Here is a fun one just for you Joe








Photo of the stock hanger in use and the 02 installed.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*

Some oil line/coolant line pictures


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Here is a fun one just for you Joe








Photo of the stock hanger in use and the 02 installed.









Thanks








Not trying to give you a hard time but like I said - i've seen my fair share of 3" dp's on the TT and had my own issues. I'm at the point where I'm considering going BT and there are some things i'm looking for - one is a dp that isn't going to hit my steering rack and has v-band clamps as well as a turbo with v-band clamps. The car sees around 12 track days a year and is my daily driver. 
There have been few TTq BT offerings around - and even less that have programming for the newer BEA engine. It's good to see another one in the mix.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks








Not trying to give you a hard time but like I said - i've seen my fair share of 3" dp's on the TT and had my own issues. I'm at the point where I'm considering going BT and there are some things i'm looking for - one is a dp that isn't going to hit my steering rack and has v-band clamps as well as a turbo with v-band clamps. The car sees around 12 track days a year and is my daily driver. 
There have been few TTq BT offerings around - and even less that have programming for the newer BEA engine. It's good to see another one in the mix.

Your comments were appreciated







Concerned consumers allow us to answer those concerns with questions and images.
Our kit has all the features you are looking for. Here is what it will look like all put back together.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Your comments were appreciated







Concerned consumers allow us to answer those concerns with questions and images.
Our kit has all the features you are looking for. Here is what it will look like all put back together.


Looks nice! So that looks like a MAF-less setup running a BOV? I assume both pipes will be part of the kit?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Release -**AFI/BSH 1.8T Tubular Top Mount Manifold ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks nice! So that looks like a MAF-less setup running a BOV? I assume both pipes will be part of the kit? 


They can be combined into a kit. With the amount of options out there for the 1.8t we will be taking a piece by piece approach to work with anyone. We have been playing with the 20v cars for long enough to have no problem in helping anyone in setting up a complete package.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Alright guys got the car back this weekend and let me tell you.. this kit is amazing, the turbo spools very smooth with no surging and a great power band and the sound that this car makes now will give you goose bumps, as if the acceleration doesn't first.. quality wise the welds and fitment is spot on' I've already put about 70 miles on it with some hard pulls inbetween. I've checked everything out after and had no porblems at all. Overall I am very happy with the kit
I'll have a dyno and in car video very soon. 

_Modified by Audiguy84 at 10:47 AM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by Audiguy84 at 11:06 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Alright guys got the car back this weekend and let me tell you.. this kit is amazing, the turbo spools very smooth with no surging and a great power band and the sound that this car makes now will give you goose bumps, as if the acceleration doesn't first.. quality wise the welds and fitment is spot on' I've already put about 70 miles on it with some hard pulls inbetween. I've checked everything out after and had no porblems at all. Overall I am very happy with the kit
I'll have a dyno and in car video very soon. 
_Modified by Audiguy84 at 11:06 AM 2-22-2010_
 

PICS or it didn't happen


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha alright give me a day or 2.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Beating you to it big guy!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Haha alright give me a day or 2.

Thanks for the orders guys! We are building all the sold kits and putting a few on the shelf to make this as close to a 0 lead time kit as possible!
Also, the TT that was in here just got a photoshoot done. The only regret is the new wheels we have on order for it havent arrived!
Enjoy!!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Phil !! I was going to start a new thread with these pics... still going to


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Phil !! I was going to start a new thread with these pics... still going to

Always living dangerously, that's what I like about you.


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Always living dangerously, that's what I like about you. 

I LOL'ed 
Love you Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*









I snagged a quick shot of of some more kits that are going out today!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Getting close to the end of the month, we are running out of time on the intro sale.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Enjoy!!










those seats need some love


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well you can buy them if you want.. got some new seats in there now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Wait just a minute! Those seats are going in my MKIII!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha oh ya ..... 
Just giving everyone an update. Have not had a problem with this turbo kit and am very happy with the kit and how the car drives


----------

